# Call Of Duty: Black Ops II Passes $500 Million In Retail Sales In First 24 Hours



## Cristian_25H (Nov 16, 2012)

Activision Publishing, Inc., a wholly owned subsidiary of Activision Blizzard, Inc., today announced that for the fourth consecutive year, the Call of Duty franchise has delivered the biggest entertainment launch of the year. The highly-anticipated Call of Duty: Black Ops II has achieved an estimated sell-through of more than $500 million worldwide in the first 24 hours of its release, according to Chart-Track, retail customer sell-through information and internal company estimates. 

"With first day sales of over half a billion dollars worldwide, we believe Call of Duty is the biggest entertainment launch of the year for the fourth year in a row," said Bobby Kotick, CEO, Activision Blizzard, Inc. "Life-to-date sales for the Call of Duty franchise have exceeded worldwide theatrical box office receipts for "Harry Potter" and "Star Wars," the two most successful movie franchises of all time. Given the challenged macro-economic environment, we remain cautious about the balance of 2012 and 2013."



 

 





On November 13, 2012, millions of fans attended more than 16,000 midnight openings at retail stores worldwide. Reflecting the wave of excitement that swept the globe, Call of Duty: Black Ops II drove social conversation in its first 24 hours as it was a top trending topic globally on Twitter in 23 cities worldwide. Additionally, there have been more than 30 million YouTube video views of the game's live-action 'Surprise' launch trailer since its release on October 29, 2012.

"Call of Duty has become more than a product people buy, it's a brand people buy into. And every November we do more than just the launch of a game, we kick off an annual, unofficial but worldwide phenomenon called the Call of Duty season," said Eric Hirshberg, CEO of Activision Publishing. "I want to thank our incredible team at Treyarch for making an amazing game, everyone at Activision for making this brand a force of nature and our retail partners for their unprecedented support of this franchise. But most importantly I want to thank our millions of fans for their continued support and loyalty and for making us better every day."

Call of Duty: Black Ops II is available at retail locations worldwide on the Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, PlayStation 3 computer entertainment system, and Windows PC. The title is also expected to be released in North America for the new Wii U game system from Nintendo on November 18, 2012.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## RCoon (Nov 16, 2012)

[Enter generic Call of Duty/Activision Blizzard insult here]


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2012)

i just don't get it.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just don't get it.



Neither do i, it's about as generic between each game's multiplayer as counter strike, and yet valve didnt release CS 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11... but treyarc take the time and effort to make a couple of different 720p textures for guns


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Nov 16, 2012)

Yay more sheeple buying a slightly updated version of the same game from a year ago.   

Honestly, the consumer world would probably be doomed if EA and Apple teamed up or something.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 16, 2012)

Vulpesveritas said:


> Yay more sheeple buying a slightly updated version of the same game from a year ago.
> 
> Honestly, the consumer world would probably be doomed if EA and Apple teamed up or something.



It's just how consumers like it nowadays. Old ancient content stuck in a shiny frame with a logo with a high end price tag on it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2012)

it's clear that this is what a lot of gamers want. i really hope that other studios don't continue to chase after this market segment leaving very little game choice for the rest of us.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey hey hey.. It has a new updated engine.. hehehehe I've seen it in action and it doesn't look like the old game at all... I think they are using a different font for kill streaks...lol Sadly, I'll be buying this today when I get home.. To play multiplayer with my brother. He loves COD, but he is slowly coming around. I let him play BF3 the other week and he loved the graphics, but hated the game play.. Don't get me wrong thought He started out playing 1942, V, BF2, 2142, but when he starting playing COD:WAW he was over BF...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2012)

Everything.....and I mean EVERYTHING is going straight to hell. Time to get drunk and listen to Johnny Cash (Not that I needed an excuse.)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Everything.....and I mean EVERYTHING is going straight to hell. Time to get drunk and listen to Johnny Cash (Not that I needed an excuse.)



i'll be over in a few


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 16, 2012)

CoD went to shit when they stopped making PC/Console individual games....i.e CoD4 being the last decent one.


RIP CoD.... this is just a shell of its former self.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i'll be over in a few



Ill bring the beer.....


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 16, 2012)

So what cod is this 9 or 10 iv lost count?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ill bring the beer.....



havn't you heard? i'm more of a boxed wine fan.


----------



## wickerman (Nov 16, 2012)

I was tlked into MW3 and it was such a miserable mess that I barely had / hours in before I deleted it and decided never again to purchase a COD game. But the original black ops was good fun, and once again enough friends talked me into the sequel. I will say this, it is far better than MW3. The graphics are better, the game play is smoother, and while MW3 seemed to be just a rehash of their previous title with a couple London style busses tossed in, there must have been some effort in black ops 2. But it is still far from perfect, the hit boxes are a complete mess (half the kill cams show your killer shooting no where near you, or shooting through walls or hitting you after you round a corner, etc), and the lack of dedicated servers means I can't run a server and simply ban prone spammers, trouble makers, and idiots with offensive names/banners. 

Also even playing at 2560x1440 the HUD and FOV are so poorly implemented it feels like I'm running 800x600. But at least it supports borderless windows and some nice eye candy options to make it look pretty decent. The tiny maps are also a mess, requires no skill just a matter of dumb luck where you spawn and how often your enemy spawns behind you vs how many times you spawn behind them. But the bigger maps are more balanced it seems.

So I wouldn't recommend it at $60, but if you see it drop for the holidays you may get some fun out of it. But I still think the franchise is gone to shit, and BF3 is still the better game in my book.


----------



## iTile (Nov 16, 2012)

Damn those casuals for runing the market.. Damn them!!

I don't get the 60 doll hairs (for PC)price tag though... i woulda thought the price would come down to around 35 doll hairs.. 

lol PC gamer get no love anymore from Activision. I hope the guys that left Activision creates an extraordinary game.

Dice better not shorten the lifespan of each battlefield.. i DOn't want to see another battlefield till 2014. But alas we have one incoming next year october, I love this one and it takes a while to master. They should just imprve their netcode and bring in spectator mode so we can play this thing properly competitively, hopefully they add that ability to and improved version of frostbite 2..


----------



## iTile (Nov 16, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> So what cod is this 9 or 10 iv lost count?



i believe this is the 5th copy paste DLC texture update.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 16, 2012)

wickerman said:


> I was tlked into MW3 and it was such a miserable mess that I barely had / hours in before I deleted it and decided never again to purchase a COD game. But the original black ops was good fun, and once again enough friends talked me into the sequel. I will say this, it is far better than MW3. The graphics are better, the game play is smoother, and while MW3 seemed to be just a rehash of their previous title with a couple London style busses tossed in, there must have been some effort in black ops 2. But it is still far from perfect, the hit boxes are a complete mess (half the kill cams show your killer shooting no where near you, or shooting through walls or hitting you after you round a corner, etc), and the lack of dedicated servers means I can't run a server and simply ban prone spammers, trouble makers, and idiots with offensive names/banners.
> 
> Also even playing at 2560x1440 the HUD and FOV are so poorly implemented it feels like I'm running 800x600. But at least it supports borderless windows and some nice eye candy options to make it look pretty decent. The tiny maps are also a mess, requires no skill just a matter of dumb luck where you spawn and how often your enemy spawns behind you vs how many times you spawn behind them. But the bigger maps are more balanced it seems.
> 
> So I wouldn't recommend it at $60, but if you see it drop for the holidays you may get some fun out of it. But I still think the franchise is gone to shit, and BF3 is still the better game in my book.



Heaven forbid you should host your own server and give them a concern for piracy :O in reality they just dont want you touching their precious steaming pile of turd on your own amazing server. 
And i'd fully expect poor FOV and HUD on a 8 year old console that is developed to display in a living room 5-10feet away from a couch. It was never made to be visibly perfect for the pc gamer, it is entirely created for a 360 setting, i wouldnt expect any more from them really... They just add in anti-jaggie options to make pc gamers whine less, and scale their 720p textures to 1080p to satisfy the option of selecting it in the options menu.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 16, 2012)

idiocrazy is spread in the world


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> havn't you heard? i'm more of a boxed wine fan.



Whatever floats your boat but me and MM are beer drinkers but I could toss in a couple of bottles of that good ole chattanooga blush!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 16, 2012)

Even the goddamn "soldier in everyone" ad campaign is played out. 

Stupid ass sheeple.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Whatever floats your boat but me and MM are beer drinkers but I could toss in a couple of bottles of that good ole chattanooga blush!



ha! it is an old joke carried over from the nights of playing dirt 2/l4d on TS. god i miss being in school...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> ha! it is an old joke carried over from the nights of playing dirt 2/l4d on TS. god i miss being in school...



I do miss our L4D 1/2 games :/


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 16, 2012)

I quite liked the Battlefield 3. It played smoothly and looked stunning, good missions and no low FOV bullshit. I've bought COD:MW3 ages ago and i don't think i've played it for more than half an hour. Stupid FOV, can't pickup weapons ammo (or i didn't know how) ruined the whole deal.
Not sure if i'd want this new Black Ops game...


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ill bring the beer.....



Ill bring the gamebox so we can get our CODBLOPS on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol codblops


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Ill bring the gamebox so we can get our CODBLOPS on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't remember inviting any of you....

[yt]lpzqQst-Sg8[/yt]

I just don't see where this franchise is going with COD. One day I assume people might get sick of the repetitiveness?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 16, 2012)

My friend was telling me to get this game yesterday. I told him nope not wasting $60 on that trash. Then I said Have fun, but you bought the same game last year.

I just really hope that Studios don't follow suit with CoD. I mean theres already so many games getting the CoD Multiplayer treatment with different loadouts and shit, but I do not want the same game being released every year for $60. And if that does happen, well see you later Gaming Industry.

Whats next..........?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My friend was telling me to get this game yesterday. I told him nope not wasting $60 on that trash. Then I said Have fun, but you bought the same game last year.
> 
> I just really hope that Studios don't follow suit with CoD. I mean theres already so many games getting the CoD Multiplayer treatment with different loadouts and shit, but I do not want the same game being released every year for $60. And if that does happen, well see you later Gaming Industry.



EA is already doing it. MOH, BF3, MOHAW, BF4, etc. Same engine for all of them. Same flip flop tactic with the studios.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> EA is already doing it. MOH, BF3, MOHAW, BF4, etc. Same engine for all of them.



Well yeah, EA and Activision can go pound rocks.

Battlefield will still be a better game then these current CoDs


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 16, 2012)

I actually enjoy the game very much. Fu*k me right?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I actually enjoy the game very much. Fu*k me right?



that is because you either have an IQ below 65 or you are younger than 15. neither of which you can control. it's not your fault.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 16, 2012)

Haters gonna hate, im 22 years old actually and have a pretty high IQ. Also enjoys BF3 and Diablo III.

Ones who have low IQ are people that thinks that everyone who plays COD have it. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Haters gonna hate, im 22 years old actually and have a pretty high IQ. Also enjoys BF3 and Diablo III.
> 
> Ones who have low IQ are people that thinks that everyone who plays COD have it. Grow the fuck up.



You didn't really take that seriously did you?

Hey guys! I'm here with the gamebox! 

but I think you've given me the wrong address...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> You didn't really take that seriously did you?
> 
> Hey guys! I'm here with the gamebox!
> 
> but I think you've given me the wrong address...



That's not my house man, that's a white party........however I'm sure they will welcome you in.


----------



## simlariver (Nov 16, 2012)

Games are treated like a franchise and that's the real problem here.

Anyone tried World of Tanks ? you never hear about it in the news but it won best MMO of the year. The fact that news and review sites are just posterboards for press releases is not helping people to find out great games.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 16, 2012)

simlariver said:


> Anyone tried World of Tanks ? you never hear about it in the news but it won best MMO of the year.



That thing got lots of TV ads here in the EU, massive amount of money must be behind that game.


----------



## tacosRcool (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks fun but is it?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Nov 16, 2012)

You guys need to get a real life...Seriously.


----------



## LDNL (Nov 16, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Also enjoys BF3 and Diablo III.



I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> You guys need to get a real life...Seriously.



Real life sucks. Why do you think drugs and booze are so popular?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't wait to get this....Would have it already but the baby needed a high chair and Diapers FFS!


----------



## Frick (Nov 16, 2012)

This thread makes me hate people. Also we should have automated instabans for using the word "sheeple".

Me I liked the SP campaigns on the CoD games. Not that brilliant but pretty fun. I assume this will be the same. As it will have a new campaign.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 16, 2012)

was looking for a pew pew pew video to post here, think this will do.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2012)

fixed.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 16, 2012)

Now i'd definitely buy this game! Good cover mockup


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 16, 2012)

Man I don't even care.
Didn't even notice it's launch. Or wait for it. Or was 1 bit excited


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Now i'd definitely buy this game! Good cover mockup



Depends. Am I playing a black cop, or am I shooting black cops? Maybe both? Well whatever it is they will use the same engine. Personally shooting Urkel would be worth 60 bucks IMO.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2012)

I had the perfect MEME lined up for this thread but its..... alittle too..... inappropriate.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 16, 2012)

Reading all this...

Maybe we are just getting old? :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ferrum Master said:


> Reading all this...
> 
> Maybe we are just getting old? :shadedshu



No I still like looking at high school girls.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I still like looking at high school girls.



That's the main point... we are getting more greedy and perverted as we were before...


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I still like looking at high school girls.



That is just the point, *looking*.

Were just getting old and grouchy.  Before long, people will not even recognize the correlation between my name and my avatar.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Nov 16, 2012)

Should PC gamers be interested in this game or is it a console only affair [meaning not optimized for PC]?


----------



## Rowsol (Nov 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just don't get it.



Neither do I man.  I've never bought a single COD game and never will.  TF2 is a lot more fun.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 17, 2012)

I wouldn't even pirate this.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm downloading now.. My brother is dying for me to play some COD with him... But from what i've read this game is so broken right now it's kicking player after each map... Telling them lost connection.. They are suppose to be working on it now, but f@ck why does this old ass game still have bugs... Oh well.. forgive me guys i'm about to go in... It's a good thing I'm on pain killers.. lol I'm kicking myself already.. I should have saved the money and bought Far Cry 3... hehehe Waits for the lech mob!..lol MM, EasyRhino.. don't dis-own me!..lol


----------



## acerace (Nov 17, 2012)

I love all CoD single player campaign. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm downloading now.. My brother is dying for me to play some COD with him... But from what i've read this game is so broken right now it's kicking player after each map... Telling them lost connection.. They are suppose to be working on it now, but f@ck why does this old ass game still have bugs... Oh well.. forgive me guys i'm about to go in... It's a good thing I'm on pain killers.. lol I'm kicking myself already.. I should have saved the money and bought Far Cry 3... hehehe Waits for the lech mob!..lol MM, EasyRhino.. don't dis-own me!..lol



There's always the "buy an AMD gpu and get Farcry 3" option. But then that costs more money.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 17, 2012)

*Most COD fans today*







^^^That is for multi-player imo, however I have always enjoyed the SP campaigns of cod1, 2 and 3. but Black Ops failed for both MP and SP.:shadedshu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I say why not make this into an expansion series instead of a separate game


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I say why not make this into an expansion series instead of a separate game



Because consoles don't do expansions.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I say why not make this into an expansion series instead of a separate game





DanishDevil said:


> Because consoles don't do expansions.



...and because they want to take advantage of your money. 

I went over to a friends house who just got the game and and watched some of the campaign gameplay, not very impressed at all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 17, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Because consoles don't do expansions.



Hell u can download whole games to xb and ps3 so that's not excuse.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 17, 2012)

the campaign is pretty interesting.. don't get me wrong you still shoot people and it's short but there are big open areas and choices to be made. might shock people lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2012)

I got to say I've been playing and it's better than MW3 by far. The perks and guns are good so far. The drone is pretty deadly! First time I got it I killed 8 guys before they got me. I'd even go as far as to say it's better than the first BO game.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 17, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Should PC gamers be interested in this game or is it a console only affair [meaning not optimized for PC]?



The code is quite optimized tbh. It's still just stupid COD of course, but if you see it as how the game performs, the devs did their job very well on the PC this time, it's all well and nicely  done, props for them, they deserve it. Money always wins after all, and after selling crap for years and getting rich from that, they finally have a good dev team there.


----------



## acerace (Nov 17, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> the campaign is pretty interesting.. don't get me wrong you still shoot people and it's short but there are big open areas and choices to be made. might shock people lol



Well, its non linear campaign shocked me quite a bit. It's ending depends on what you did throughout the campaign. Well, I did bad, ending is bad.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 17, 2012)

acerace said:


> Well, its non linear campaign shocked me quite a bit. It's ending depends on what you did throughout the campaign. Well, I did bad, ending is bad.



yeah but they took out the level up music. now I have to make up my own sick riff 

Call of Duty: Black Ops II: Giant Bomb Quick Look ...


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 17, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> yeah but they took out the level up music. now I have to make up my own sick riff
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops II: Giant Bomb Quick Look ...


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Because consoles don't do expansions.



Why sell it as 20 EUR expansion if you can sell it as 60 EUR full game, erm, cross that, expansion?


----------



## XNine (Nov 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Everything.....and I mean EVERYTHING is going straight to hell. Time to get drunk and listen to Johnny Cash (Not that I needed an excuse.)



I'll bring some expensive brew... micro or european...maybe both.  Then we can play the last good COD game (COD 2...that's Call of Duty 2, from like 9 years ago).  Then we can play some BF and watch the world implode...


----------



## wiak (Nov 17, 2012)

is it just me or do the "screenshots" look like a Battlefield 2142 ripoff?
see? the tech of call of duty hasnt gone past bf 2142 graphics soo its no crysis yet


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 17, 2012)

little effort.. and they get the biggest sales.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Steven B (Nov 17, 2012)

i think same rules apply, if the single player is any good then the MP sucks, like BF3(I thought BF3's MP was the worst POS I have ever seen, and I got a free sample of the game for god sakes) Its SP however was much better than BFBC2, probably something they worked on more than its MP. I mean really. And if the SP is bad then the MP is great like BFBC2. 

Same rules apply to MOH, its SP was awesome, prob most realistic I have ever seen. However its MP was pointless people running around doing each other up their behinds, it was stupid, you kill someone and then you got killed, you didn't even have time to aim but you always killed someone and then got killed. I think COD is kind of a mid range type deal, I didn't really like its MP on COD4. 

I mean either you have resources to put into SP or into MP, most people like MP now, and don't even touch upon SP. 

Anyways I wouldn't run out to buy a new game right now, id deff let its price go down at least 25%.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 17, 2012)

Steven B said:


> , like BF3(I thought BF3's MP was the worst POS I have ever seen, and I got a free sample of the game for god sakes) Its SP however was much better than BFBC2, probably something they worked on more than its MP. I mean really. And if the SP is bad then the MP is great like BFBC2.



Oh, please tell me this is just a joke.. BF3 SP was good? You mean the credits, or where?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 18, 2012)

yeahhhhh










run to the left in Pitfall lol


----------



## Steven B (Nov 18, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Oh, please tell me this is just a joke.. BF3 SP was good? You mean the credits, or where?



compared to BFBC2 it was very good


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought EA did a decent job on the original Medal of Honor single player campaigns but guess what.. Infinity Ward made that lol


----------



## aayman_farzand (Nov 18, 2012)

BF3's SP was a joke, and it's MP is far away from being the worst. It's probably the only true PC game right now, and I absolutely love it. Some things are bad, won't claim it's all good, but saying its the worst only shows you haven't seen worse games.

I thought MOH's SP was decent as well. Nothing too spectacular, but not too bad either.


----------



## ReTiCuLe (Nov 18, 2012)

The game is actually fun, because it's like the rest of them. "EASY" I don't have to think, I just point, and click and I magically have a score. In addition, if there were dedicated servers, it might actually make it on PC. Oh well, just something to do till Planetside 2 comes out. I bought this thinking they had dedi servers, good thing I returned my brothers copy after we opened mine to see this.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 18, 2012)

Steven B said:


> compared to BFBC2 it was very good



Except that almost all game review sites think otherwise. Bfbc2's SP camping had much better reception than what BF3 had while people equally liked the MP of both titles. I'm not saying that Bfbc2 SP was an unforgettable experience (because it wasn't), but the BF3 SP was so bad that I couldn't even finish because it was just painfully stupid and boring, and I had to stop at about 70% to save braincells. You could say that it was just me only, but the rest of the Internet disagrees


----------



## repman244 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## btarunr (Nov 19, 2012)

I should become a map designer.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

repman244 said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5ogoz2Ezg1r3gb3zo1_500.gif



That's quality!


----------



## tacosRcool (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow such a huge cult following


----------



## Raw (Nov 20, 2012)

*Even if you HATE the game COD BO2*

Even if you HATE the game COD BO2...what Activision Treyarch did to the consumers is just wrong.

I paid for the game and early ordered it with the understanding Nuketown was to be included as a map, playable 24/7.

They pulled the map, it's gone.
That's not right. That's just wrong.

They said now they will offer it on special occasions.
Really?

What about false advertising?
Who in the hell do these people think they are that they can pull BS like that?
I hope they get sued bigtime and have to give back that half a BILLION dollars they got in the first day.

Yes... I KNOW the game sucks and BF3 is better. I'm sure I'll hear that from some.
But the point is not the games in particular, it's the way these companies treat the consumers.
We are all just sheep to them, sheep with money to blindly toss their way with zero rights.

Pisses me off, once again.


----------



## ReTiCuLe (Nov 20, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better. I didn't preorder, and the Nuketown map was told to be available when I purchased it. How I see it, they're trying to keep us in suspense. Wanting more when they have these events. They're trying desperately to keep a dieing series alive. The only reason it's still around is due to the learning curve it takes and its popularity amongst every household knowing the name.


----------



## Raw (Nov 20, 2012)

*I have to vent*



ReTiCuLe said:


> If it makes you feel any better. I didn't preorder, and the Nuketown map was told to be available when I purchased it. How I see it, they're trying to keep us in suspense. Wanting more when they have these events. They're trying desperately to keep a dieing series alive. The only reason it's still around is due to the learning curve it takes and its popularity amongst every household knowing the name.



Well, if they are or are not trying to keep someone in "suspense" has nothing to do with what I am bitching about.

I am bitching because I bought something based on their advertising promise, and it's not there now.

That sounds like it's illegal.

Now I will keep them in "suspense"...they can sit and wonder if I will ever buy another product from them.
Let them keep looking for my next dollar.

You know it's not like I haven't spent a lot of money on this crap.
I have 4 kids and 7 grandkids. I have been buying this gaming software for years, for everyone.
My wife and myself included.
If I add it all up it would scare me, the amount of money I have tossed that way.
Not to mention all the hardware to play. It's a ton of money.
I'm getting pissed...more and more every day.

Lousy User Agreements, lousy software programming, krap games, redundancy, all of it.
And now shady stuff like this from Treyarch.

Man, I almost feel better after this vent.
I need my Zannex now. My Neuro Transmitters and Receptors are short circuiting a bit.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 20, 2012)

idk.. been playing since the day after release.  It's all to similar to previous games, but at the same time there are differences.  It runs extremely well, at least for me it does, and the fov and framerate settings in game are nice for once.  The mechanics feel solid, although my bullets don't really feel like killing anybody....   It's just a fun casual game, i play mmo's mostly,  i just use cod games to blow of steam and feel like i accomplished something unlike some of the many hours i've sunk into mmo's and not accomplished shit lol.


----------



## ReTiCuLe (Nov 20, 2012)

I understand where you're coming from. I am not buying another COD title after this either. I already skipped out on MW3. I am just trying to sell myself on it without being aggravated over my purchase.

As far as the Xanax goes. I'd say a beer would be better. Don't submit to benzo's over Treyarch. That's more of a fire than your $65 purchase. Personally i'd say try Buspar  Just saying 



Raw said:


> Well, if they are or are not trying to keep someone in "suspense" has nothing to do with what I am bitching about.
> 
> I am bitching because I bought something based on their advertising promise, and it's not there now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raw (Nov 20, 2012)

*Never did...waste of time, money and life to me.*



ReTiCuLe said:


> I understand where you're coming from. I am not buying another COD title after this either. I already skipped out on MW3. I am just trying to sell myself on it without being aggravated over my purchase.
> 
> As far as the Xanax goes. I'd say a beer would be better. Don't submit to benzo's over Treyarch. That's more of a fire than your $65 purchase. Personally i'd say try Buspar  Just saying



Just kidding over the drug thing, I don't do them.

But I've been known to have a couple ales now and again.


----------

